# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Dashuri apo Seks

## iktuus

_Eshte nje teme e thjesht ku me leht se gjithash eshte shprehja e mendimit ne form opinioni pa ndikimin e kritikes. 
Dashuri ose Seks?
Kuptohet ku ka dashuri vetvetiu vjen  dhe  seksi, gjithashtu  ndodh  qe  edhe kur  vjen seksi mund te  lindi  edhe  dashuria.
Por nese do i klasifikonim  per  nga vlera  e rendesis kush do numerohej  i pari Dashuria  apo Seksi?_

----------


## Endless

te dyja shkojne dore per dore me njera tjetren them un : )

----------


## maratonomak

deshira per seks eshte ma e madhe se deshira per dashuri , ose te pakten keshtu duket , pasi e para mund te arihet lehte kurse e dyta jo gjithmone eshte e lehte per ta pasur , por gjithsesi ma e rendesishme dhe e domosdoshme eshte dashuria , pasi sex bejne edhe kafshet , por dashuria eshte nje dhurate per njerezit dhe seksi eshte thjesht permbushja e kesaj dhurate .

----------


## Meriamun

Dashuria....

----------


## toni54

asnjera pa tjetren nuk ben......se pari dashuria e me rend

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ne rend te pare dashuria,tani vijne tjerat etap pas etapi.*

----------


## e panjohura

Dashuria nuk mund te blehet,kurse ajo tjetra mundet,cdo gje qe nuk mund te blihet ka me shum vlera....

----------


## tetovarja87

Nese nuk ka Dashuri si mund te kete gje tjeter...

por ka edhe nga ata raste qe ka mardhenie pa Dashuri..

----------


## iktuus

> Dashuria nuk mund te blehet,kurse ajo tjetra mundet,cdo gje qe nuk mund te blihet ka me shum vlera....


Kush tha  qe dashuria nuk ka cmim. Po ajo vajza qe lidhet me ate plakushin  qe mezi  ecen.
Do thuash qe ajo nuk eshte dashuri e sinqert? Po jam dakord! Po nese pyet plakushin  ai te betohet  ne emer te gjerave qe kam me te shtrenjta  se ajo qe ndjen  ai  eshte dashuri e sinqert. Per me teper  ai beson verberisht se vajza e do ne menyre reale. 
Edhe pse e blere kjo form  dashurie ( e bazuar  ne emer te interesit) ajo prap sjell dashuri, dashurin  e atij personi qe ndjen (plakushit)
Dashuria po ashtu si seksi lindin  ne emer te egoizmit

----------


## Marya

> Dashuria po ashtu si seksi lindin  ne emer te egoizmit


te sjellesh femije ne jete eshte akt egoizmi :shkelje syri: 
cudi c'do gje tek ty rrotullohet rreth egoizmit

----------


## e panjohura

> Kush tha  qe dashuria nuk ka cmim. Po ajo vajza qe lidhet me ate plakushin  qe mezi  ecen.
> Do thuash qe ajo nuk eshte dashuri e sinqert? Po jam dakord! Po nese pyet plakushin  ai te betohet  ne emer te gjerave qe kam me te shtrenjta  se ajo qe ndjen  ai  eshte dashuri e sinqert. Per me teper  ai beson verberisht se vajza e do ne menyre reale. 
> Edhe pse e blere kjo form  dashurie ( e bazuar  ne emer te interesit) ajo prap sjell dashuri, dashurin  e atij personi qe ndjen (plakushit)
> Dashuria po ashtu si seksi lindin  ne emer te egoizmit


U munduat dicka te shkruani,por kjo nuk eshte retorika e pyetjes fare,vajza e cila ka marr ,,plakushin''dihet per cfar e ka marr....Dashuri e quan kete?Dashuri nuk quhet kur vetem njeri dashuron,nese nuk eshte reciproke (Tani shum te rralla) U komercializua edhe dashuria,s'ka fjale!

----------


## B@Ne

> _Eshte nje teme e thjesht ku me leht se gjithash eshte shprehja e mendimit ne form opinioni pa ndikimin e kritikes. 
> Dashuri ose Seks?
> Kuptohet ku ka dashuri vetvetiu vjen  dhe  seksi, gjithashtu  ndodh  qe  edhe kur  vjen seksi mund te  lindi  edhe  dashuria.
> Por nese do i klasifikonim  per  nga vlera  e rendesis kush do numerohej  i pari Dashuria  apo Seksi?_



*Dashuria....*

----------


## iktuus

> U munduat dicka te shkruani,por kjo nuk eshte retorika e pyetjes fare,vajza e cila ka marr ,,plakushin''dihet per cfar e ka marr....Dashuri e quan kete?Dashuri nuk quhet kur vetem njeri dashuron,nese nuk eshte reciproke (Tani shum te rralla)* U komercializua edhe dashuria,s'ka fjale!*


Habitem  qe  nuk e dije. Nje vajz  si ty inteligjente medoemos  do duhej  ta kuptoje,  ah po  ke  te  drejt  per te kuptuar  keto gjera  nuk sherben  vetem inteligjenca  por  dhe bukuria.
Me  godet  kur  thua   wowww  u kamercializua  edhe  dashuria,  s'ka  fjale,  tregon  habin  tende  per  keto  gjera absurde.  Po je inteligjente  ti  mi shejtonk

----------


## e panjohura

> Habitem  qe  nuk e dije. Nje vajz  si ty inteligjente medoemos  do duhej  ta kuptoje,  ah po  ke  te  drejt  per te kuptuar  keto gjera  nuk sherben  vetem inteligjenca  por  dhe bukuria.
> Me  godet  kur  thua   wowww  u kamercializua  edhe  dashuria,  s'ka  fjale,  tregon  habin  tende  per  keto  gjera absurde.  Po je inteligjente  ti  mi shejtonk


Per intelegjencen-ndoshta tjeret mund te me vlersojn,e sa per bukuri,nuk dij a me njihni,qe bini keto konkluza :perqeshje:

----------


## iktuus

> Per intelegjencen-ndoshta tjeret mund te me vlersojn,e sa per bukuri,nuk dij a me njihni,qe bini keto konkluza


Te ishe  pak  me  shume  inteligjente  do e kuptoje  pse perdora  termin  e  bukuris  ne   tesktin tim.
Me  fal  cfare  dmth  
Dolem  jasht  etikes  se  temes  e  nuk  eshte  e  drejt

----------


## Linda5

Binjake jan te dyja,por siç e dim,njeri/a del me shpejt se tjetra/i.

Qe kshtu Dashurija ne fillim,pastaj normal vjen dhe seksi :ngerdheshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> te sjellesh femije ne jete eshte akt egoizmi
> cudi c'do gje tek ty rrotullohet rreth egoizmit


Edhe une e besoj qe dashuria ( bashke me sex se vine bashke) eshte nje forme e  egoizmit  te njeriut. Eshte e vertete. Por it's worth it, te luftosh per kete forme egoizmi sado qe e di qe eshte, nese vertet mendon qe e do! Ose mendon qe nuk jeton dot pa te, se te permbush dhe ploteson.

----------


## freeopen

> deshira per seks eshte ma e madhe se deshira per dashuri , ose te pakten keshtu duket , pasi e para mund te arihet lehte kurse e dyta jo gjithmone eshte e lehte per ta pasur , por gjithsesi ma e rendesishme dhe e domosdoshme eshte dashuria , pasi sex bejne edhe kafshet , por dashuria eshte nje dhurate per njerezit dhe seksi eshte thjesht permbushja e kesaj dhurate .


Dashuria nuk eshte deshire  maratonomak ,eshte ndjenje.

----------


## maratonomak

> Dashuria nuk eshte deshire  maratonomak ,eshte ndjenje.


e njejta gje eshte , fjala deshire vjen nga folja dua , nga e cila vjen edhe fjala dashuri ;

dua =duash =dashni =dashuri =deshire .

te dua =te deshiroj = te dashuroj 


po gjithsesi . le te themi se eshte ashtu sic thua ti , por une nuk e thashe me kuptimin qe e ke mare ti ;

une shkrova qe deshira per seks ose nevoja per seks eshte me e madhe se deshira ose nevoja per dashuri 

pra e kemi te nevojshme , te deshirueshme te duam dhe duhemi , kurse ndjen ja eshte dicka tjeter.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Jane dy gjera qe nuk mund te ndahen.Nqs realisht ka dashuri ka edhe deshire per seks.

Meqenese hapesi i temes e kerkon me ndarje specifike atehere pergjigja ime do ishte: Pjesa me e madhe e gjinise femerore do zgjidhnin dashurine dhe pjesa me e madhe e gjinise mashkullore do gjidhnin seksin sigurisht.

Nuk mund te ndodhe ndryshe sado te thoni te kunderten (te pakten meshkujt) se femrat jane bere allasoj tani nuk meret me vesh ne dine me te duan njeriun apo lekun,euron etj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

